# What about bills?



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Depending on the SHTF situation whether economic collapse or grid or, or, or.....cash & debit/credit cards are worthless because either you can't buy but neither can businesses sell...how do you pay your bills such as mortgage, taxes, insurance or any other type bills if there is no $$ flow??

If banks collapse, what happens to your home or mortgage? If yours is paid off in full, there is still taxes & insurance....or at the very least taxes. Would the county foreclose due to non payment or would there even be a tax collector?

I'm not talking about retail stores so much, since they would just be looted of goods.....but creditors of one sort or another. Would they still demand payment, even though dollars are worthless. Would they take gold or silver for payment? 

Somehow I don't think that no matter how bad it got, they'd let you off for any debt.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

I keep 3 years worth of Silver on hand for Property taxes.
They cant "sell at the courthouse steps" until 3 years delinquent.
This buys me 6 years of "wiggle" room.

The last time it was an "issue". It lasted 10 years.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Depression

I dont have to be faster than the bear, just faster than YOU.


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

On the Great Depression Thought. One of the hardest things to get were Tires.

They will store a DAMN long time if ya keep them out of the light, and dry.

Alpha Strategy.
https://www.amazon.com/Alpha-Strategy-Ultimate-Financial-Self-Defense/dp/0936906049


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Depending on the SHTF situation whether economic collapse or grid or, or, or.....cash & debit/credit cards are worthless because either you can't buy but neither can businesses sell...how do you pay your bills such as mortgage, taxes, insurance or any other type bills if there is no $$ flow??
> 
> If banks collapse, what happens to your home or mortgage? If yours is paid off in full, there is still taxes & insurance....or at the very least taxes. Would the county foreclose due to non payment or would there even be a tax collector?
> 
> ...


the major banks have deep buried electronic depositories that are constantly updated in duplication to their regular records - if they can find you after the SHTF - the VISA bill will be in the mail ....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Depends on the size of the collapse.

Will the infrastructure still exist to send men to your home to remove you? Will they have adequate authority to do so? Will they have adequate equipment to do so?

If Yellowstone blows, Wells Fargo and I will not be interacting with one another for the foreseeable future.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

If there is no bank why would you worry about paying it and if there is no government a person claiming to be a tax collector would likely get shot even here.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> the major banks have deep buried electronic depositories that are constantly updated in duplication to their regular records - if they can find you after the SHTF - the VISA bill will be in the mail ....


Party of my preps now include paying off debt and getting more into savings. I would think if there was an event significant enough and the banks/credit card companies survive that they would prefer to make arrangements with clients to recoup their losses rather than immediately go after people.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

SHTF means to me....the only thing I need to worry about for the foreseeable future is staying alive.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> the major banks have deep buried electronic depositories that are constantly updated in duplication to their regular records - if they can find you after the SHTF - the VISA bill will be in the mail ....


Only if they have the paper & ability to print one out or the post office to deliver it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

stowlin said:


> If there is no bank why would you worry about paying it and if there is no government a person claiming to be a tax collector would likely get shot even here.


Ultimately it all depends on what kind of shtf happens, but I have trouble imagining a world without some type of creditor or financial institution or big brother still demanding $$ in some way or another. IDK, maybe that's just me


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Toilet paper will be worth it's weight in ... Green backs will be useful for toilet paper. Remember you can wash green backs many times before they shred.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Perhaps I mistook the OP as it was noted SHTF but maybe it’s implied just a serious economic crisis and we still have a government and less access to income, no job or payment but bills? This strikes me as an in between SHTF and a state of crisis and it’s far more likely then SHTF. In such a state PMs, and even crypto currencies may well rule the day if faith is lost in dollars and euros. Someone said they have silver or gold for three years of taxes but they assume a value of that silver or gold and if currency is at a premium they could deflate like in the 1930’s. That seems unlikely today as our governments will probably print it up the back side to avoid that. Silver to me is the best solution for this issue.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Only if they have the paper & ability to print one out or the post office to deliver it.


hand delivered with a bunch of bully boys to seize their payment - read the fine - they got dibbs on the first born if nothing else ....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

If there is a government collecting taxes, than I will technically have some money coming in. Wishful, I know. But having something on hand such as silver is a great idea. I have no idea how much to get or if even money made out of silver would help, if I could melt/smelt it down.
Common sense will play out after much much confusion.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

There are only 3 things that are good about SHTF scenario..

1. You don't have to pay any bills anymore

2. No more taxes

3. You get to use your preps.

I would not worry about money, bills or taxes if SHTF.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In a major SHTF incident, and no functioning government, taxes and bills will disappear.

They may come back if the original seats of power return.

Most banks and records will have been burned out and records destroyed, besides who is going to listen to those blood suckers??

Essentially, you will only own what you can protect from incoming challenges.

WROL is just that, only you and yours and what you have will matter.

As far as the "continuity of government" is concerned,

all those surviving should be shot for letting things get to the place they would have gotten us into.

Besides that lofty phrase is only bullshit to keep their asses alive and in power to perpetuate their screwing of the little ones, us.

Notice their only concern is for themselves and their families, leaving us out to dry in any sort of attack.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

stowlin said:


> Perhaps I mistook the OP as it was noted SHTF but maybe it's implied just a serious economic crisis and we still have a government and less access to income, no job or payment but bills? This strikes me as an in between SHTF and a state of crisis and it's far more likely then SHTF. In such a state PMs, and even crypto currencies may well rule the day if faith is lost in dollars and euros. Someone said they have silver or gold for three years of taxes but they assume a value of that silver or gold and if currency is at a premium they could deflate like in the 1930's. That seems unlikely today as our governments will probably print it up the back side to avoid that. Silver to me is the best solution for this issue.


Even a serious economic crisis would be a shtf and I don't mean like the Great Depression, but more like Venezuela. Only if something like that happens here, it would probably be worse considering the state of our society to start with.....people here are at odds over politics, racism, guns & Constitution, immigration, religion...&#8230;.you name it, we're fighting about it (though many cry & whine about it all)

But even in Venezuela, there are still business's doing business, banks are still operating, people are still working, there is still financial transactions...&#8230;&#8230;.even if the country is going to heck in a hand basket, there is still a piper to be paid,

I guess I meant any situation that would impair Banks, Government, (entities?) from performing normal financial transactions. Would any & all debt really be wiped out and no longer need to be paid? Somehow, I don't think that would ever happen.....no matter what's coming down the pike


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Well prepared persons in Venezuela illegally maintain firearms and can defend themselves as do the gangs and government officials. Financially those with preps to sale at fair market value from toilet paper to food supplies are also doing very well and by that I mean you could say they are getting rich as long as they don't draw the attention of government or gangs that would take everything and leave them poor.



JustAnotherNut said:


> Even a serious economic crisis would be a shtf and I don't mean like the Great Depression, but more like Venezuela. Only if something like that happens here, it would probably be worse considering the state of our society to start with.....people here are at odds over politics, racism, guns & Constitution, immigration, religion...&#8230;.you name it, we're fighting about it (though many cry & whine about it all)
> 
> But even in Venezuela, there are still business's doing business, banks are still operating, people are still working, there is still financial transactions...&#8230;&#8230;.even if the country is going to heck in a hand basket, there is still a piper to be paid,
> 
> I guess I meant any situation that would impair Banks, Government, (entities?) from performing normal financial transactions. Would any & all debt really be wiped out and no longer need to be paid? Somehow, I don't think that would ever happen.....no matter what's coming down the pike


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Depending on the SHTF situation whether economic collapse or grid or, or, or.....cash & debit/credit cards are worthless because either you can't buy but neither can businesses sell...how do you pay your bills such as mortgage, taxes, insurance or any other type bills if there is no $$ flow??
> 
> If banks collapse, what happens to your home or mortgage? If yours is paid off in full, there is still taxes & insurance....or at the very least taxes. Would the county foreclose due to non payment or would there even be a tax collector?
> 
> ...


Yall watch way too much TV. Its one thing to conjur up imagainary worlds in the head..not nice to insist on moving in and living there. Kindly get a grip. Thanks.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Yall watch way too much TV. Its one thing to conjur up imagainary worlds in the head..not nice to insist on moving in and living there. Kindly get a grip. Thanks.


And as long as the world continues to turn in the same direction as it did yesterday, the same could be said for any prepper that lives their lives by what kind of shit may hit some imaginary fan or TEOTWAWKI. I don't live anywhere other than the hear & now, but firmly do believe that to not consider some possibility happening is like living with blinders on cause it's happened all too many times that the 'WOW, I never thought that would happen', actually did.

This whole board is all about prepping for some type of disaster, whether natural or man made...&#8230;.my question & reason for the thread was the thought of 'what happens to the bills & creditors if there is some bank collapse, economy crash & worthless dollar AND/OR the grid down...&#8230;.without power, most financial transactions are useless. But depending on the possible situation and how long it goes on, those debts may still be there.

Hypothetical scenario...&#8230;.Grid goes down, no access to bank accounts, no fuel, no power, no financial transactions, whatever.....you still have a mortgage, car payment, credit cards that can't be paid, banks may be closed, and nobody is after you currently but those accounts are still there. Then the repairs are made and grid is back up, maybe 6 months, maybe 6 years...&#8230;.somewhere those accounts are still on the books and sooner or later, the piper will come calling. Hopefully some type of income and ability to get it is made available before they're knocking on your door.

So nevermind, I guess I answered my own question. Thanks :encouragement:


----------



## anon123 (Jun 16, 2016)

Just wanted to say thanks for asking the question. I've often wondered the same but have personally not come to a useful conclusion, even after reading the responses to your post. I'm always looking at my disaster prep planning matrix, wondering if what I'm doing is enough, does it cover the necessary short and long term emergency level contingencies. Candidly, I still have no concrete idea (that allows me to sleep well at night - or when I nap during the day) what to plan for and how much I might need. Do I have enough savings to make car payments? Under what conditions will payments no longer be necessary and what are the probabilities those conditions will become reality? My greatest fear at the moment is that all the food, PM, cash and other prep I'm doing will be for the benefit of my neighbors who will no doubt pay me a visit.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> the major banks have deep buried electronic depositories that are constantly updated in duplication to their regular records - if they can find you after the SHTF - the VISA bill will be in the mail ....


Not to mention that a foreign entity may own the debt.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

volosolo said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for asking the question. I've often wondered the same but have personally not come to a useful conclusion, even after reading the responses to your post. I'm always looking at my disaster prep planning matrix, wondering if what I'm doing is enough, does it cover the necessary short and long term emergency level contingencies. Candidly, I still have no concrete idea (that allows me to sleep well at night - or when I nap during the day) what to plan for and how much I might need. Do I have enough savings to make car payments? Under what conditions will payments no longer be necessary and what are the probabilities those conditions will become reality? My greatest fear at the moment is that all the food, PM, cash and other prep I'm doing will be for the benefit of my neighbors who will no doubt pay me a visit.


----------

